# Halloween Prank How-Tos



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Best Buy posted an article with five Halloween prank tutorials, including a haunted mirror, heads in jars, a sound and light show for a bathroom, how to bring inanimate objects to life, and capturing scare pictures.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/inspire...gnID=752471&SubscriberID=1636642&eut=20712366


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Roxy. Any and all haunt tips help!! Have a frightful day!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for posting this


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tech, Wireless, App, Toys for Haunt or Prank Ideas Best Buy*

This isn't a commercial. I did a vid because I felt like it and I've been doing vids on all my channels with the MacBook Pro Retina and headset instead of just a link :jol:

You could buy this tech anywhere. Most of it doesn't mention a manufacturer.

There are some cool ideas. BB promotes them as pranks for your friends. They can be modified to a DIY yard haunt or haunted house easily.

Ironically I'm not doing any of it this year. If it's in the time and budget I'll definitely consider some of it next season.


----------



## spookyfest (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm considering doing a scary clown prank. There is a freeeaky/funny youtube video on killer clowns. We have been planning that, need 4-5 to pull it off.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd be so afraid to do pranks. Traditional or tech. I don't want to be signing paperwork lol 

I'm glad parents get a laugh when the ToT's are scared of static props. If a kid's scared I try to tell a joke and get their mind off of it. Like the cauldron creep is cooking the candy or Toralie Stripes the cat was here and she ran up the telephone pole.

I don't have a mobile device (I have three Macs) so tech scares with an app I couldn't do. The ones with the Sphero and haunted bathroom are cool. 

I've never been afraid of clowns but enough people are or at least creeped out. You could probably get away with it because they're supposed to be fun.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

ahh that's funny I searched for this before I posted and didn't find it ; I did my vid as soon as I got the email. So the site must've been live before then.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the haunted mirror.


----------

